# Colchester Student Brake Problem



## Walter (Nov 26, 2022)

Hello, I'm from Germany and I have a Colchester Student lathe. Can someone help me with a problem?
I renewed the brake and a shaft seal. Now I have a problem with the lever that actuates the brake. can someone send me a detailed picture where I can see the lever and function of the brake?
Thanks a lot.


----------



## RobinHood (Nov 26, 2022)

Here is a link to a Colchester Student Manual. Hopefully this might help.



			http://manuals.chudov.com/Clausing/Colchester-Student-Lathe-Manual.pdf


----------



## YotaBota (Nov 26, 2022)

You could also try Colchester, give them the serial number and they may have manual for your machine.
Last summer a member of the group received a .pdf manual for his lathe from Colchester.





						Colchester Machine Tool Solutions Homepage - Colchester Machine Tool Solutions
					

Colchester Machine Tool Solutions - the new home to Colchester and Harrison lathes, Clausing Machine Tools and Pratt Burnerd Workholding




					www.colchester.co.uk


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Nov 26, 2022)

RobinHood said:


> Here is a link to a Colchester Student Manual. Hopefully this might help.
> 
> 
> 
> http://manuals.chudov.com/Clausing/Colchester-Student-Lathe-Manual.pdf



I'm betting the OP has the newer student model the same as I my brother wants.



YotaBota said:


> You could also try Colchester, give them the serial number and they may have manual for your machine.
> Last summer a member of the group received a .pdf manual for his lathe from Colchester.
> 
> 
> ...



You can obtain the manual and other documents directly from Colchester once you register your machine with them. If it is a modern machine from the 1990s onwards I believe that you can register yourself without any intervention required on Colchester's part.

You can also email Spares@colchester.co.uk asking for the parts diagram for your machine, and also tell them the part name you're interested in and they can provide more information. Aside from not having many of the parts I want they've been very helpful to me


----------



## Walter (Dec 4, 2022)

Hello everyone,
thank you for your help. The manual helped me a lot. i found a company in germany that makes spare parts for colchester. I will contact this company.


----------

